# Can anyone roll teens fenders?



## Nickinator (Jul 8, 2014)

Need a little help, my merkels fenders aren't in the greatest shape and they need to be rolled. The fenders are the inside rolled Davis thick fenders. Is there anyone out there that can roll these?


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2014)

*rolling*

would only stretch them in a funny shape- you need a good oldtimer autobody man to metal finish them


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 8, 2014)

good to know, Do you know of anybody you would recommend? 

Nick.



bike said:


> would only stretch them in a funny shape- you need a good oldtimer autobody man to metal finish them


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2014)

*I am sure there is someone in your*



Nickinator said:


> good to know, Do you know of anybody you would recommend?
> 
> Nick.




area- call a coupla body shops and ask if they have any oldtimers that do metal fininshing without filler- most will go WHAT?
but someone will know- also a local car club or restoration business

THESTIG here on thcabe does metal finishing.


----------



## videoranger (Jul 8, 2014)

Those don't look too bad. I'd try a local antique car or motorcycle club and see if they can help find a good hammer and dolly metal repair person. Probably good idea to strip to bare metal and remove braces first.


----------



## RustyK (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey Nick, Look up Beau Bazaan in the Minnesota Antique bike club facebook members. Hes an old school hotrod guy/fabricator/blacksmith and a real nice guy, he may be able to help you.


----------

